# Winter meet... Feb 4th - Pulaski, VA



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Setting up a small (although no actual limit) meet for February 4th in Pulaski. The park itself is located 5 minutes from I-81, address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. In February, we'll have no issues using the big shelter and having power available. Plenty of hotels right off the interstate.

I'll likely plan to head down Friday afternoon, potentially dinner at Als on First, then Saturday at the park. Bearing in mind it'll likely be pretty chilly, but so far, the weather has been good. So you'll want to bring warm clothing. We've had a winter meet twice I believe, both times the sun was shining.

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Even though I have No audio to speak of, my wife has insisted I get out and attend. So cold or no cold, the AUDI will be there. Hopefully I’m with it ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

I'm going to try and make it a family trip. It gives me plenty of time to get the rest of the install done. I need to sell my race bikes so I have a garage to work in over the winter.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Too far out to say if I can go that weekend, but commenting to follow for now.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That’s the blessing of being retired as unless someone’s in the hospital, I am free.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Put me down as a definite "thinking about it"


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Commenting to also be on the radar.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang it Ian… why you gotta tempt me?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mumbles said:


> Dang it Ian… why you gotta tempt me?


I thought you would prefer a shorter drive than heading all the way up here


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

That is quite considerate of you! 😎


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Freakquency said:


> Commenting to also be on the radar.


x2 Not sure I’ll want to brave the cold but I’ll think about it.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Just saw that it’s about 5.5 hours from me. I’m a no unless there’s someone going that would be willing to tune my new car, then I’m a more than likely.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Likely a slim chance for me but hey... you never know


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

I may make this one. Missed the last gathering partially because my redo install was far from complete (I am still working on it). 3 months into this thing….smh


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

dmparker5725 said:


> I may make this one. Missed the last gathering partially because my redo install was far from complete (I am still working on it). 3 months into this thing….smh


Looking at your equipment list....I'd love to hear what you come up with.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m 100% in! Thanks Ian for setting this up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe (Mar 24, 2018)

If Jason is there, so am I


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Old Lady Cameltoe said:


> If Jason is there, so am I


We will be prancing together! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ahh, no idea how I missed this. Count me in Ian! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I’m definitely out now. I’m taking my son to a Journey & Toto concert that night.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there with the Audi A4 Avant.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I should be able to make it! Not sure which vehicle I will bring.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet! It would be great to see you guys. There are some guys that will have new stuff to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I wish I could make it. My thesis set is installed now in my BRZ. I should be able to make the spring event.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Zippy said:


> I wish I could make it. My thesis set is installed now in my BRZ. I should be able to make the spring event.


Do you kind of like the Thesis in the BRZ? Adequate?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

“Meh… they’re hopelessly mediocre”


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> Do you kind of like the Thesis in the BRZ? Adequate?


The details from the drivers are a definite improvement. I still need to get the tune dialed in. There's a base tune on it that needs some love. The drivers are still being broken in so basic tune makes sense.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, what I had planned at this time got cancelled so I can make it. I'm bringing a friend along that's getting back into the hobby.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)




----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Put me down as a definite maybe. It depends whether my in-laws are in town


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm a maybe at this point... Been out of town for a month and still need to rebuild my pillars, just can't see making the trip with what I bought last time.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

mumbles said:


> I'm a maybe at this point... Been out of town for a month and still need to rebuild my pillars, just can't see making the trip with what I bought last time.


It's not so much about what everyone brings as it is about getting together again and catching up. Please try to make it.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Zippy said:


> It's not so much about what everyone brings as it is about getting together again and catching up.


100% this... I'm looking forward to catching up with friends above all else. Probably going to book a hotel later this week, aiming to head down sometime Friday.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

3 and a half weeks out, so far at least, the weather is looking reasonably promising! 

I'm resisting any urge to mess with a current tune before getting feedback on it.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

naiku said:


> 3 and a half weeks out, so far at least, the weather is looking reasonably promising!
> 
> I'm resisting any urge to mess with a current tune before getting feedback on it.


I vote to leave it be. Jeff fixed my tune so I'm eager to have more people listen before I gut the sunovabitch


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> 3 and a half weeks out, so far at least, the weather is looking reasonably promising!
> 
> I'm resisting any urge to mess with a current tune before getting feedback on it.


My tune is set - I need to get a reservation at the parent’s house. 

I guess we will likely grab dinner downtown at Al’s on Main again - hopefully there hasn’t been a drop in quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Freakquency said:


> I vote to leave it be. Jeff fixed my tune so I'm eager to have more people listen before I gut the sunovabitch


You're gutting it? I thought you'd just put that in there! I'll be looking forward to a listen. Let me know when you plan to head down, if you're coming past this way we can meet up and head down together (depending if you're heading down Friday or Saturday). 

I'm definitely leaving mine as is, if I get time I may try setting up another preset, but that's unlikely. Especially as I'm happy with this tune. 



bertholomey said:


> I guess we will likely grab dinner downtown at Al’s on Main again - hopefully there hasn’t been a drop in quality.


I figure we'll meet at Al's on Friday evening, maybe Waffle House on Saturday morning. I'll get with you closer to the date to figure out a time.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

My tune has been tweaked a bit since Sept, too, but I'm definitely out as of today. 

Engine started misfiring before Christmas and I took it in for a major service interval...this car's spark plugs have never made a full major service interval before causing misfires, though this time was close to half the usual mileage from a set of plugs. The plug on cylinder 3 has always been fouled during changes and the shop and i agreed to try some MacGyver stuff to the offending cylinder's fuel injector to clear carbon fouling they saw when they scoped it hoping the problem was a weak or poor spray. They were able to impressively clean the injector (while installed), but it didn't work as we had hoped. Cylinder 3 is still throwing the code.

Plan now is to pull the engine for a tear down to replace injectors and do a full carbon clean. Still don't know if that will fix the issue. Will do other maintenance and inspect turbos while it's pulled, so the car will be out of commission for a while as none of the area performance shops (I called some backups) can get me in for a couple weeks. 

PCV was changed a few thousand miles ago when Audi dealer performed the oil screen recall and I replaced the coil packs myself about 25K miles ago during my last spark plug change. Compression test was great and fuel pressure tested properly. If anyone has thoughts, I'm out of ideas and done searching the web.

Kris, let me know if you want some more REW time before the meet. Maybe we can address a few things we ran out of time on.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

naiku said:


> You're gutting it? I thought you'd just put that in there! I'll be looking forward to a listen. Let me know when you plan to head down, if you're coming past this way we can meet up and head down together (depending if you're heading down Friday or Saturday).
> 
> I'm definitely leaving mine as is, if I get time I may try setting up another preset, but that's unlikely. Especially as I'm happy with this tune.
> 
> ...


It feels like I'm gutting it, I'm overstating it a bit but you'll know what I'm thinking when I have a chance to speak to you in person. I'm heading down Saturday morning...going to make it a daytrip most likely as I'm want to do.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

j4gates said:


> My tune has been tweaked a bit since Sept, too, but I'm definitely out as of today.
> 
> Engine started misfiring before Christmas and I took it in for a major service interval...this car's spark plugs have never made a full major service interval before causing misfires, though this time was close to half the usual mileage from a set of plugs. The plug on cylinder 3 has always been fouled during changes and the shop and i agreed to try some MacGyver stuff to the offending cylinder's fuel injector to clear carbon fouling they saw when they scoped it hoping the problem was a weak or poor spray. They were able to impressively clean the injector (while installed), but it didn't work as we had hoped. Cylinder 3 is still throwing the code.
> 
> ...


That suuucckkss to hear about the car. I hope they can get you in sooner so that bad boy can be back on the road again soon.

I'd love some more time if you're available. I'll reach out to you so we can figure out what weekend you're free.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

j4gates said:


> Plan now is to pull the engine for a tear down to replace injectors and do a full carbon clean. Still don't know if that will fix the issue. Will do other maintenance and inspect turbos while it's pulled, so the car will be out of commission for a while as none of the area performance shops (I called some backups) can get me in for a couple weeks.


You'll be missed! That stinks to hear about the engine. Hopefully pulling it and getting all that done ends up with it running reliably, not like you'll have a ton of other options if it doesn't fix it. 

Doing some searching it sounds like a fairly common problem on the 4.0T, but no definitive fix that I could see. Everything listed from spark plug gaps to oil separator to turbo to PCV issues. Will keep me fingers crossed for you.



Freakquency said:


> I'd love some more time if you're available. I'll reach out to you so we can figure out what weekend you're free.


Let me know when you guys decide to do this, depending when and where I may head out to hang out.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm planning on attending. If my buddy can go I'll make it a day trip on Saturday. Maybe even be there for breakfast. If he can't go then i may have to get a hotel and i could be there Friday. I have been working on a new tune and finally have my battery issues resolved. This new tune is light years ahead of what you guys have heard in the past. I think I'm getting the hang of this tuning thing. What do you do for heat outside in February? I'm not a young buck anymore.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Stycker said:


> What do you do for heat outside in February?


Grumble.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Stycker said:


> What do you do for heat outside in February?


Listen to demos with the heat running in the vehicles. 

On a side note, I'll be there Friday and will be up for getting caught up with others that are there early. The hotel has already been booked. Staying at the same one as last time.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Stycker said:


> What do you do for heat outside in February? I'm not a young buck anymore.


Even my little Mirage has seat heaters. With 2 heat settings!


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Ok I'll stop being a wimp and put on my big boy pants


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

naiku said:


> You'll be missed! That stinks to hear about the engine. Hopefully pulling it and getting all that done ends up with it running reliably, not like you'll have a ton of other options if it doesn't fix it.


Thanks Ian. I thought about looking for a D5 A8, but I hate the entire dash/console being a touchscreen...glare and fingerprints galore! Love this car, but the bank account probably isn't sharing my feelings the past few weeks.


----------

